# slowly upping armour after going hyper then hypo...again...



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

hi everyone. I am slowly, and I mean slowly tittering up my armour after having to stop after going hyper. Ended up in ER because of fast heart rate and dizziness. Well, I went hypo and started to feel like crap after a few weeks of stopping. I just needed to lower my dosage slightly, but now my doctor is scared to give me more than 1 grain of armour. Huhhh...., I wouldn't start off on 3 grains, I just wanted to be properly treated. One grain is not going to do it!! I was taking 3 1/2 grains when I went hyper. Free T3 was 4.5 and tsh was 0.001. smh! now I feel like I'm not getting enough armour. I feel anxious (like panic attacks), sad and nervous all the time. I also feel like a dull ache near my heart. Not pain or anything. But it still makes me scared. I'm always worrying about having a heart attack. Does anyone have this symptom when going hypo?? Huh... I'm only taking almost a grain of armour daily. I keep biting a little bit of the pill and letting it dissolve under my tongue. Trying to go slowly because when I don't I get more crazy symptoms... Any help will be appreciated


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I went hyper too after taking 1 grain of Naturethroid for over a year. Had to completely stop and start all over again. I am slowly increasing now. Only at 3/4 a grain and I split my dose. I take 1/2 a grain in the morning and a 1/4 grain in the afternoon. Makes a HUGE difference for me. 
My hypo symptoms are massive headaches, dizzy/off balance feeling and some heart palps. I felt like total crap while just on 1/4 grain, but now that I am up to 3/4 and splitting the dose, I feel a little better. The constant headache was the worst. Put me in the ER last week and had to take pain killers to get rid of it. 
Try splitting your dose and SLOWLY increase until your symptoms go away.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes... s-l-o-w. I am now of the mind that any future increases of Nature-Throid will involve me splitting a 1/4 grain pill, and taking an extra 1/8 dose at a time. Up to 1 3/8 at the moment, LOL. Never liked fractions in math class, don't like 'em now.

To answer the OP, yes, I have had everything from the anxiety to the dizziness and rapid pulse rate you are experiencing, and plenty in-between. The problem is that going (or staying) hypo can seem to have a lot of the same symptoms as going hyper. Kinda hard to sort it all out, but keeping tabs on how you feel, your pulse, and watching your labs helps. Another dose-splitter here. I take 1 grain at night around bedtime, then 3/8 in the early AM. I don't take it sublingually, and haven't tried, although I've read about that on STTM.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Yes... s-l-o-w. I am now of the mind that any future increases of Nature-Throid will involve me splitting a 1/4 grain pill, and taking an extra 1/8 dose at a time. Up to 1 3/8 at the moment, LOL. Never liked fractions in math class, don't like 'em now.
> 
> To answer the OP, yes, I have had everything from the anxiety to the dizziness and rapid pulse rate you are experiencing, and plenty in-between. The problem is that going (or staying) hypo can seem to have a lot of the same symptoms as going hyper. Kinda hard to sort it all out, but keeping tabs on how you feel, your pulse, and watching your labs helps. Another dose-splitter here. I take 1 grain at night around bedtime, then 3/8 in the early AM. I don't take it sublingually, and haven't tried, although I've read about that on STTM.


I "chewed" my Naturethroid once. And once only. It just about shot me out of a cannon. WAAAAAAY too much! I take it the ol'e fashion way. I swallow it with a big glass of water.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, that about answers any ideas I was entertaining about chewing it or going sublingual! One more to scratch off the list...

arty0009:


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks so much guys....I'm just going to keep moving forward. I appreciate all your input. My kids keep me going! They need me!!


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Sjmjuly.., I hope your headaches are better. Those can be really tough. I had those too, but not as bad as the other symptoms.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Danniswirl said:


> Sjmjuly.., I hope your headaches are better. Those can be really tough. I had those too, but not as bad as the other symptoms.


Thank you and yes. They are gone! I increased my 
Naturethroid and that was the ticket. They were
Awful and nothing got rid of them except pain killers.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Well, that about answers any ideas I was entertaining about chewing it or going sublingual! One more to scratch off the list...
> 
> arty0009:


Oh yeah. Yikes. That was a bad morning. Someone told me chew it. Never again.
About 10 minutes later I felt like I was in a rocket ship to the moon. Not
only that, it tastes horrible.


----------

